# what ever happened to hash oil ????



## weedmang (Feb 4, 2010)

like it says where did it go.
not sure about every 1 on here but where im from back in the 90's oil was the biggest thing.
weed smokers around here back then wher few and far between every 1 smoked hash or hash oil and it was the bomb.
i have been lucky enough to know a couple of oldschool oil makers who taught me trick of the trade to get supreme hash oil me and a few of my buddies still make a lil every once in a while.
but it makes me wonder it used to be soooo popular people wher making by the pounds and now its a rare thing to come by and if u do its cut to shit lol i do 2 tokes off my cigarette and im cooked solid for a couple of hours really potent shit when made right plus i got 5grams out of a couple mason jars full of shake.
is ther any 1 else out there that makes his or her own oil 2 or that enjoy smoking it from time to time lol


----------



## God Dam (Feb 4, 2010)

i would love to have some of that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

its expensive to make. and for the best oil you should use the best frostiest buds....... you can make it from trim to but you wont get has much and it wont be has good.


----------



## PurfectStorm (Feb 4, 2010)

i got 12g's off my last harvests trim. fucking primo. used 5x refined butane through a stainless steel turkey baster. all in all 60 bucks in supplies = 600 bucks in full melt oil. I take a mm size bead on the end of a paperclip and top a bowl with it and its enough to knock me and my girl on our asses for awhile.

Its really not that bad when you weight it out. And just to let you know hash oil from trim is just as potent as when its from bud, you just get less overall weight.

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> i got 12g's off my last harvests trim. fucking primo. used 5x refined butane through a stainless steel turkey baster. all in all 60 bucks in supplies = 600 bucks in full melt oil. I take a mm size bead on the end of a paperclip and top a bowl with it and its enough to knock me and my girl on our asses for awhile.
> 
> Its really not that bad when you weight it out. And just to let you know hash oil from trim is just as potent as when its from bud, you just get less overall weight.
> 
> ...


i would think primo buds would have not only more, but better qauilty trichomes


----------



## muaythaibanger (Feb 4, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> i would think primo buds would have not only more, but better qauilty trichomes


Not many people want to use top quality bud to make oil or any amount of bud.

I had some mold issues this past fall and used 2 and a quarter moldy bud.Made almost 3 ounces of oil.


----------



## plutomoney (Feb 4, 2010)

In Daygo its around but its hit or miss and not to many people are into it


----------



## weedmang (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah im pretty sure that it dont really matter about the buds like said u just get more oil as far as that goes why would any1 wanna waste buds for that beats me i only use my trimmings and i hate the butane shit trust me when i say that real honey oil is not made with butane even though it kinda looks close u almost have to be a chemist to make real honey oil we used to get it here years ago in large qwntaties and it wasint even close to the crap people are making with butane diff colour taste and buzz.
i love the stuff for a treat but old lungs cant handle to much of it anymore lol
i used methyl hydrate for my last batch if any 1 ever wants to know how to make it i can write up list and and best methods for making supreme hash oil i made 5 grams and it costed me 20$ to make and 5 grams around here of this potent shit sells for 100$ and its usually cut mine is pure.
also i dont use stem just leaf trimmings and tiny bottom buds happy smoking


----------



## four2zerOallday (Feb 9, 2010)

yo weedmang, I'd like to hear your honey oil tech. Thanks


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Feb 9, 2010)

Back in "The Day" Mexican Brick Weed was the Norm. Hash Oil made that a lot better! Even Columbian or Oaxacan was more potent with Hash Oil on it. Better curing and handling methods have improved the appearent potency of Brick Weed.

But the real reason why Hash Oil is near extinct is because now we have High Quality - High THC Homegrown. Most of us are happy without it these days!


----------



## bill6567 (Feb 10, 2010)

I made a little batch of it about a month ago from the trimmings from my first grow. I used an alcohol extraction from some recipe I found online. It worked really well, but now that my actual bud has cured a little bit, it works even better. I want to try making more with a better method when I do a larger outdoor grow this summer. I would look forward to seeing your method.


----------



## weedmang (Mar 10, 2010)

not really sure wher i seen the honey oil recipe i found it through google when searching how to make black hash the site i found gave great detail in how all types of hash and oil are made in afgan moroco wherever hash is produced.
as far as how i make my oil goes its fairly simple and takes a couple of days or longer.
last 2 batches i used methyl hydrate 100% alcohol worked pretty wel but im not that horny about using the methyl because of other chems added.
best to use isoprpil if u can get the pharmacist to sell you some around here they know what people want it for.
get a sealed glass jar (mason jar) and fill it with (dry) trimmings bud stem.
then fill the jar with ur alcohol seal and let sit in a cool dark spot preferably not in your house its very dangerous shit to play with.
let it sit for a couple of days i like to give the jars a shake every so often.
after that u will wanna get some coffee filters and strain out ur alcohol from the weed.
fairly simple until now right 
next is up 2 u u can let it sit and evaporate slowly on its own until u only got oil left or u can cook it now that is the most dangerous part and i cant emphisize enough DO NOT COOK THIS SHIT IN YOUR HOUSE its not only extremely dangerous but extremely stupid u can blow your self up to easy cooking this shit houses have burnt and people have died from making oil so use extreme care i cook it on a coleman elec burner outside.
also if ur gonna cook it do so at a very low temp otherwise the alcohol will evaporate to fast and u will burn a lot of thc out and end up with rock hard garbage.
the result is very rewarding with a heavy couchlock stone and the feeling that teres ten pound weights attached to your eyelids lol and it only takes a couple of drops to get cooked happy smoking and if u attempt this pls do it outdoors or in a very well ventilated area extremely flamable with invisible vapors that can ignite on a single spark.kiss-ass


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

^thats your amazing method that you have to be a chemist for? Thats just ISO hash lol using good alcohol. And i think the taste difference your referring to is the fact that your letting your stuff sit in alcohol for way too long and leaching out other plant materials like the chlorophyll, amongst other things. Which would also account for the different color that you refered to earlier.


----------



## weedmang (Mar 13, 2010)

wow unbalievable how some people have no reading comprehension what so ever that was not a thread on making honey oil that was how hash oil can be made but most commonly people use isoprpinol but the thing with that is its getting very hard to buy around here u need a letter from a vet saying u need for ur horses i cant post on making the real mcoy honey oil cause i dont have the equipment or the proper knowledge to do so 
but i will do another search and see if i can find that site again its really really great for learning diff methods of making hash and oil and u will see that making honey oil dont involve butane thats all i can say. and i have known this since the 90's when this method hit the net i will admit tht the butane method does come out pretty close but there are differences the color for example the taste smell but it is the prob closest that the average guy will come to making it.
i hope this clarifies that i dont know how to make honey oil and if ur using butane niether do u if u wanna research this just google how to make black hash.
peace and smoke pot


----------



## Prot3us1 (Mar 13, 2010)

isopropanol. He mentions a chemist because as soon as you take the lid off the iso alcohol bottle its purity starts going downhill FAST as it absorbs water, chemists will purify you some back up to 99.7%. Someone said they used 100% something, and he would rather not due to shit they add? Id like to point out, if it was 100% anything it could have nothing added. Thats why you can use acetone if its pure. If its pure it should ALL evaporate leaving NOTHING. Of course if its only 97% pure you will have 3% SOMETHING in your oil.

If i were you guys i would go with 99% + iso alcohol. Heat it either over an ELECTRIC hotplate, or just boil water, pour into the sink(if you have one outdoors, otherwise a bucket). then sit your glass dish with your alcohol in it gently on top of the water. OUTSIDE. The evaporated alcohol is JUST AS ENERGETIC as the vaporised fuel in your car. It WILL blow the windows out of your house if you ignite it. Do it outdoors where no pressure can build.

prot

PS. I love the stuff. Have it all the time. It smooths out harsh weed too.


----------



## weedmang (Mar 14, 2010)

Prot3us1 said:


> isopropanol. He mentions a chemist because as soon as you take the lid off the iso alcohol bottle its purity starts going downhill FAST as it absorbs water, chemists will purify you some back up to 99.7%. Someone said they used 100% something, and he would rather not due to shit they add? Id like to point out, if it was 100% anything it could have nothing added. Thats why you can use acetone if its pure. If its pure it should ALL evaporate leaving NOTHING. Of course if its only 97% pure you will have 3% SOMETHING in your oil.
> 
> If i were you guys i would go with 99% + iso alcohol. Heat it either over an ELECTRIC hotplate, or just boil water, pour into the sink(if you have one outdoors, otherwise a bucket). then sit your glass dish with your alcohol in it gently on top of the water. OUTSIDE. The evaporated alcohol is JUST AS ENERGETIC as the vaporised fuel in your car. It WILL blow the windows out of your house if you ignite it. Do it outdoors where no pressure can build.
> 
> ...


 good job i like the way u phrased that clarifies what i wrote as for me from now on im just letting evaporate over time cause the last time i used a elec coleman i had the heat a bit to high and burnt a bit on the bottom but yeah making oil is pretty simple and yields a lot more smokable product that will cook you better than most weed


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

i tried that butane thing run 2 cans threw got oil but when i opened the thing the trim was still covered in trichs. now i thought thats the part the butane is sposed to remove for me um can anyone give me some insite on this


----------



## pack a matic (Mar 26, 2010)

i made some today used 12 oz can and mostly small buds and bud trimmings i didnt look at the trichs but i got quite a bit and i know i could spray it again and get a little more, i dont think this method removes all the thc anyway


----------



## purplecream (Mar 26, 2010)

do you have a link to a guide on how to make hash oil? i love that shit and i wanna learn how to make it


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 26, 2010)

Honey Oil / Hash Oil is fantastic. It's my favorite way to smoke. A few drops at the top of the bowl and I'm in couch lock mode for a few hours. The most potent way to smoke. Too bad there arent those honey oil extractors around anymore, some dude in Canada used to make them but they went out of business. Trim and "top rate" bud do provide the same product, however, one thing that those school of thoughters forget is that when you extract all the thc, you start to extract some of the plant despite the similarities in polarity for the iso/butane. So if you use more "potent" bud, you'll have a much more pure/sincere oil than if you just used trim. Try it out sometime, use some of your trim, then some of your good nugs from the same plant. The good nugs one will be more potent overall and more of a golden honey oil color than the trim's darker brown/blackish color.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Mar 26, 2010)

http://okief.com/bho1.html

Here you go

http://okief.com/Instructionsforbutaneextraction


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep I bought one of the small tubes. Ill be doin my first run with it later this week


----------



## Whiz Bang (Mar 29, 2010)

Good rolled bud has always beat oil as far as I was concerned. The trim from my Lowryder 2 plants makes good oil and its a good fill in between grows. I use 99.9% MH and make 1oz. teabags of 5 wrap cheesecloth. Before cooking off I strain it through a triple coffee filter. Fine Stuff.


----------

